
Reflective satellites may be the future of high-end encryption - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/reflective-satellites-may-be-the-future-of-high-end-encryption/
======
danbruc
Well, then just use the classical channel controlling the satellite to
exchange the keys and get rid of the satellite and all the associated
complexity because that is now the weakest link. With synchronized random
number generators you just built a fancy one-time pad with an extra satellite
in it.

